# Playing around with the 24” box and pan brake



## Janderso (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m really happy about this new addition to my metal shop.
I had no way of bending sheet metal. Even though I’m limited to a 2” box. I’ll make do.
Crisp, clean bends, easy to use and adjust. For the price point, it’s not bad.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 6, 2020)

I have been on the look out for a 4 footer myself.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 6, 2020)

This is a very useful tool for me.   You can take scrap sheet metal and make up little boxes to hold parts during disassembly and repair jobs.   Do you have a corner notcher?   These pair up well.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 6, 2020)

I would be making boxes until I ran out of sheet metal.  Enjoy it, looks like fun.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 6, 2020)

Jeff, you are limited to closing the bends on a 2" box, but you can make taller boxes by starting the bend on the brake, and closing the bend on the bench.  I'm not exceptionally qualified as a tin knocker, but I thought that was a "thing".


----------



## Janderso (Dec 6, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> This is a very useful tool for me.   You can take scrap sheet metal and make up little boxes to hold parts during disassembly and repair jobs.   Do you have a corner notcher?   These pair up well.


A corner notcher, I’ll be on the lookout.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 7, 2020)

Janderso said:


> A corner notcher, I’ll be on the lookout.



I just need one more thing.....


----------



## Janderso (Dec 7, 2020)

I found a corner notcher!!!


----------



## hman (Dec 8, 2020)

@NCjeeper - Here's a 48 incher I found a while back on the local Craigslist:
*








						48" Pan Hand Brake Box Bender Bending Removable Fingers 16 Gauge SALE
					

Thickness Capacity: 16 Gauge x 48" Bending Limitation: 0 to 135 Finger Brake Dies: 2" x 5, 3" x 6, 4" x 5, Fully trussed for strength & precision Packing : 370 Lbs In a Wooden Crate Dimensions : 57" Long x 18 Wide x 19.5" High 48" capacity Pan & Box Brake is suitable for many metal forming...




					californiatoolsandequipment.com
				



*Their list price WAS $675 at the time, but if you mentioned seeing it on Craigs, it went down to $650.  Shipping $100.

I just tried the URL, and list price is up to $979 (durn it!).  Don't know if they're still honoring any Craigslist special, but it probably wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2020)

hman said:


> @NCjeeper - Here's a 48 incher I found a while back on the local Craigslist:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


16 gauge X 48!! That's quite a capacity.
Must be robust


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2020)

I was watching a Weld.com video this morning about TIG 101. I'm trying to figure out why I'm struggling so much with aluminum.
The light went on. He mentioned Ac-DC Tig. I went out to the shop and checked my settings. I had it set to TIG -Steel/Stainless.
DC TIG will not clean the aluminum oxide. I'm surprised I was able to weld at all.
I'll try again with TIG -Aluminum


----------



## rwm (Dec 8, 2020)

For TIG make sure the edges are really clean. I would sand or brush them. What kind of aluminum is that? You may find 5052 welds much better than 6061. If you buy the 5052 with plastic sheet on one side is needs no cleaning.
Robert


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2020)

rwm said:


> For TIG make sure the edges are really clean. I would sand or brush them. What kind of aluminum is that? You may find 5052 welds much better than 6061. If you buy the 5052 with plastic sheet on one side is needs no cleaning.
> Robert


That's the problem, I have a good local source for scrap aluminum, steel, stainless but it's mystery metal.
I understand some aluminum can't be welded and some resist certain filler rod.
I use a stainless brush and swipe one direction then use acetone.
Thanks Robert.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 8, 2020)

hman said:


> @NCjeeper - Here's a 48 incher I found a while back on the local Craigslist:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is Ironic. I have the same one saved in my E-Bay items. $999 free shipping.


----------

